# Crusty Eyes



## Toomanyferrets (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi all, my albino rat seems to have crusty eyes, but the crust is a deep red. Is that blood?!? His eyes appear normal other than that. Any ideas anyone?

Thanks!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

that is poryphin which is what rat mucus is called & rat mucus is red

... wash the eyes out with warm water on a wet rag & see if it builds up again

also, how long has this been going on & is the rat sneezing?


----------



## Toomanyferrets (Mar 23, 2008)

I washed them out with warm water and a paper towel this morning. Its only been about a few weeks, seems to be a little more in the one eye. No sneezing. 


Thanks!


----------

